# Intel Extreme Edition (Dual Core) Launched !!



## mohit (Apr 19, 2005)

hey guyz Intel has officially launched the new dual core Intel Extreme Edition processors and a new chipset i.e Intel 955X to support it. Here are the specs. of their new mobo n processor,
*
SPECIFICATIONS:-*
*img111.echo.cx/img111/9400/ppxe72w7ir.gif 	
Processor No :- 840
Architecture :- 90 nm technology
L2 Cache :- 2*1 MB
L3 Cache :- NA
Clock Speed :- 3.20 Ghz
FSB :- 800 Mhz
Chipset :- IntelÂ® 955X Express Chipset
Socket :- LGA775
Motherboard :- IntelÂ® Desktop Board D955XBK

*
FEATURES:-*
Hyper-Threading Technology , Execute Disable Bit , Intel Extended Memory 64 Technology , Dual Core.


*Motherboard Features:-*
The IntelÂ® Desktop Board D955XBK is optimized to deliver new levels of performance that are essential for needs of the advanced gamer and power-user. Based on the IntelÂ® 955X Express Chipset, this board brings new levels of performance to the desktop by combining support for dual-core processing, IntelÂ® EM64Tâ€ , IntelÂ® Memory Pipeline Technology, a 1066-MHz system bus, dual-channel DDR2 667 memory, PCI Express* x16 graphics, and native SATA (3.0Gbs) RAID with Native Command Queuing(NCQ). Enhanced connectively is provided via eight hi-speed USB2.0 ports, 1394a and 1394b(up to 800Mbs), and IntelÂ® PRO 10/100/1000 Network Connection.

*img172.echo.cx/img172/8600/pentiumxe5fe.th.jpg

*img172.echo.cx/img172/1333/d955xbk7gi.th.jpg

Source :-
www.intel.com


----------



## quad master (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks mohit


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 19, 2005)

Its times like these that i wished i had tones of money to spend.


----------



## darklord (Apr 19, 2005)

Hmm,Mohit
Please also mention that it's not exactly a gamers chip.

AMD 64 FX still beats it at gaming.
Dual core chip seems to benefit only those who are into video editing,and similar stuff which can make use of multi threaded CPUs.


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 19, 2005)

one question. Does video editing and CPU really matter anymore ? With the NVDVD decoder its possible for all the video editing and to be done on the GPU itself. So is there any other use of multi-processor cores ?


----------



## mohit (Apr 19, 2005)

Game On: Game Developers Play With Intel's First Dual-Core Software Development Platforms

SANTA CLARA, Calif., March 8, 2005 - Intel Corporation today announced it has been working closely with game developers on threading their games and has expanded seeding of its dual-core-based software development platforms. These efforts will fuel gaming software and features such as physics, artificial intelligence, character animation and world simulation that can take advantage of multiple CPU cores and threads.

The effort -- part of the Intel Software and Solutions Group's Early Access Program -- is based on the dual-core IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® Processor Extreme Edition that also includes Intel Hyper-Threading Technology, providing the ability to process four software "threads," and the IntelÂ® 955X Express Chipset, formerly codenamed "Glenwood."

The fully loaded platforms include the latest Intel tools and applications to help developers more rapidly design and deploy multi-threaded applications. The platforms come with development tools such as the IntelÂ® C++ Compiler, IntelÂ® VTuneâ„¢ Performance Analyzer, IntelÂ® Performance Primitives, IntelÂ® Threading Tools and others.

Intel will also continue to seed other client and server platforms over the coming months.
*
"The game is over for software that is written only for a single processor," said Robert Crooke, vice president, Digital Enterprise Group and general manager, Business Client Division, Intel. "Intel is providing the platform and tools to help out the game developers as they start the transition to a multi-core and multi-thread environment."*

*As games become more complex and demanding, multithreaded game engines are critical in game design as developers will have the ability to code specific portions of games, such as physics and artificial intelligence, to individual threads. With multi-core processors and Hyper-Threading Technology enabled processors, each logical core can handle specific threads individually, balancing the load over different logical cores, while increasing realism and richness in next-generation games.
*
As a leading technology enabler to the gaming industry, Intel continues to assist game developers in a variety of ways. Beginning well before the introduction of Hyper-Threading Technology in 2002, Intel helped the game industry build the infrastructure around threaded tools, applications and games. Intel also offers a suite of software tools and products for threading and 64-bit code. Dual-core technology is the next step in taking advantage of multi-threaded applications and delivering game developers and gamers increased capabilities and game play for the next-generation of games.

"Intel's platform is the most important part of the game development pipeline," said Epic Games CEO Tim Sweeney. "It's where we first see our art, and where we create our initial code and content. It sets a lot of our expectations for technology for both the present and the next generation."

*"The dual core system is going to help us produce much more 'living' games with much more animation, AI, physics, all sorts of cool stuff that we were not able to do before," said Martin Sevigny, Ubisoft technical director. "Parallel processing will be an important element of delivering these capabilities."*

*Intel plans to deliver two separate dual-core desktop-based platforms, the Intel Pentium Processor Extreme Edition and the IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® D processor, and accompanying dual-core-enabled chipsets in the second quarter. The Intel Pentium Processor Extreme Edition platform is targeted at power users, such as computing and entertainment enthusiasts who crave computing power for audio, video, digital design and gaming tasks.* The availability of these development systems is one of many activities, under the Intel Early Access Program (www.intel.com/ids/eap) designed to provide developers a direct pipeline to information and tools about the latest Intel technologies.

Intel, the world's largest chip maker, is also a leading manufacturer of computer, networking and communications products. Additional information about Intel is available at www.intel.com/pressroom.

Intel, VTune and Pentium are trademarks or registered trademarks of Intel Corporation or its subsidiaries in the United States and other countries.

* Other names and brands may be claimed as the property of others.

Source :- Press release on www.intel.com


----------



## quad master (Apr 19, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> one question. Does video editing and CPU really matter anymore ? With the NVDVD decoder its possible for all the video editing and to be done on the GPU itself. So is there any other use of multi-processor cores ?



Can you let me know about NVDVD decoder.
Are there special codecs or softwares for video encoding which use the gpu core.
does current gpus like 6600gt,6800,6800gt etc.. have this nvdvd decoder.


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 19, 2005)

the Nvidia DVD decoder works only with the geforce 6 series onwards. Earlier on the DVD encoding/decoding was done by the CPU now with the above software it is possible to use the GPU to do the work. Nvidia had promised this with the release of the 6 series however it never came up at the launch. Came up much later on as a seperate download. 
More info here: 

*www.nvidia.com/object/dvd_decoder.html


----------



## sandeeprao (Apr 19, 2005)

whats the price of this dual core pross.bet its gonna be more than 30k.


----------



## abhinav (Apr 19, 2005)

yeh whats the price!


----------



## goobimama (Apr 19, 2005)

just what I was waiting for to build my rig.

Multi core CPU
DDR2 RAM
PCI-X GPU,
and the works...will have to wait till the end of the year till the prices stabilize though....


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 19, 2005)

Better not to go for it right now, as it is very costly & won't provide any immediate performance increase

I bet the optimum time will be about December 2005 when the dual core will be widely available & also the softwares to use it, games will take long time to be optimized


----------



## quad master (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks a lot icecoolz

do let me know if it will help me in video encoding.


----------



## darklord (Apr 20, 2005)

@Mohit 
What are you trying to prove here my dear?

Even AMD is coming out with the dual core CPUs BUT they have mentioned that they will continue with SIngle Core Chips for the FX which is specifically targetted at gamers.

And the info that you have posted is i guess from Intels site which does not mean that whatever they say has to turn out the way it is.

Intel had claimed some interesting things about Prescott too,things didnt work out like that,did they?



> Intel expects to be shipping dual core processors at a rate of more than 70 percent for its desktop and mobile Pentium family and more than 85 percent for servers by the end of 2006. Keep in mind that AMD is also launching their own dual core K8 processors this year as well that are looking to be extremely robust parts.


Source -


----------



## mohit (Apr 20, 2005)

@darklord 
Right now you cannot comment on which is better at gaming the Athon FX or Intel EE (DC) . We should wait for a complete intense benchmarking and testing of both these processors and then decide which is better. I have nothing against AMD and it will be good if their dual core processors come out soon as then the market will have to stabilize and the prices will fall due to the competition , which is going to be very good for us. But i think that the Intel Dual Core EE will offer more value for money if it is priced around the price of Athlon 64 FX just for the fact that it is a dual core processor and it will offer superior perfomance later when everything will be optimized for dual core processors (everything including gaming).


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 20, 2005)

later ? As in when ? ery few games have even begun to take into account the whole dual-core processor developlment. Secondly more and more people are shifting the gaming focus to graphic card which uses technologies such as PPU so that the strain on the system can be reduced. It will take atleast a year b4 dual core processors even start to have an effect on the gaming industry. So by then dual cores will be out by both Intel and AMD. And Intel is always priced way higher than its counterparts. As I am sure will be the case with this one. At this particular point thinking of dual cores does not make sense since it isnt main stream.


----------



## darklord (Apr 20, 2005)

> Right now you cannot comment on which is better at gaming the Athon FX or Intel EE (DC) . We should wait for a complete intense benchmarking and testing of both these processors and then decide which is better.



Well as of now even Intel's own 3.7 GHz Single Core chip is beating it.  



> But i think that the Intel Dual Core EE will offer more value for money if it is priced around the price of Athlon 64 FX



Intel has never been good @ Pricing.They charge exorbitantly for their products.

Just for an example-
AMD Athlon 64 2800+ [Socket 754] - Rs.4700/-
Intel P4 2.4 GHz 533 FSB,NON-HT - Rs. 5400/-

Ask anyone here,the 2800+ eats this P4 for breakfast,feature wise also the P4 lags,still Intel charges so much??
forget it,pricing has never been Intels strong point and never will be.

When the FX sells for nearly 800$ the Emergency Edition oops i mean Extreme Edition costs nearly 1000$ and still loses to the FX....so sad.  



> it will offer superior perfomance later when everything will be optimized for dual core processors (everything including gaming).



When my dear ??? :roll: 
See basically Intel will NEVER price their Dual cores cheap.Initial indications are that they will be priced @ 1000$ + so i dont think game developers will develop their applications keeping in mind a few thousand people across the globe having Dual Cores.

I dont see that happening in the next 2 years.
 

See buddy, i am not trying to fight here but just trying to put forward the facts infront of you.I am aware that you are excited about Intel's new chip so am i but that doesnt mean it HAS to be great.

The sooner you realise the fact that Intel will never offer value for money,the better.


----------

